# Can you believe some of the aquarium dealer prices???



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I asked for a custom glass aquarium (thinking it would be cheaper...haha...) this is what I got for the quaote...Try not to break your computer...
WARNING WARNING THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE MAY REQUIRE THE USE OF A HELMET, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!

"Sean, The 18x18x24 glass aquarium would cost $1085. It would include the extra panel of glass you requested but no canopy/lid. I don't know what kind of stand you would be looking for but an Oak cabinet w/ a single door would cost about $700. These prices don't include crating or delivery. Let me know if you have any questions.Thanks again,"

What's up with that BS? I simply told him.

$1085!!!! I can buy an exo-terra vivarium of the same size with plants, a custom background, and everything (a vivarium is an aquarium with other stuff added, so an aquarium should be cheaper) for $133!!! This should be like $100, there is NO WAY I'm buying that, thanks for your intrest, but NO!

People like this bother me! The only way it should cost that much, is if they have to make the glass by hand, using hair dryers, in Zimbabwe!!! UGH!!! The stand however is SLIGHTLY reasonable, but still outragous! But alas I found a 24"x18"x18" on craigslist for $20! And some others like this, it is even set up with a screen top! I jumped on that deal like a spazy 6 year old with a suger high on Christmas day!


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

lol I do agree that the price you were quoted is outrageous. For that price your viv should be cast in silver . Funny that the stand was so reasonable by comparison... Could it have been a typo? Maybe he meant $185.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> lol I do agree that the price you were quoted is outrageous. For that price your viv should be cast in silver . Funny that the stand was so reasonable by comparison... Could it have been a typo? Maybe he meant $185.


Hmm..That would make sence, even still, it would be kinda pricy probably because of the extra pane of glass I'm asking for, and because it's custom not a premade normal size. The stand however bring up another story, because it's not $70...and it should be like $200-$300 (why???) and 7 and 2 or 3 have quite the distance in between, its not like typing "gop" instead of "hop". And also, it's glass not acrylic, geeze I remember when glass was a lot cheaper than acrylic, now acrylic is super expensive, and glass is becoming not that far behind.....this is why I want to get all my tanks now, because in 4-5 years from now, 20 bucks says the price will be double if not more.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You find that unreasonable because your not in the industry. For starters, the glass panes would be hand cut. They would also be a thicker glass that would safely hold the water load its designed for. For many companies, that size tank is far from a standard size and they have to shut down the entire production line and you have to pay for the loss in production which is figured into the quote amount. Yes hagen and zoomed can make these tanks cheap, but they are using much cheaper materials and they are precut pieces made for assembly on their production line. With aquariums, the word "custom" is slang for "$".


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I do see where you're coming from jubjub. I suppose it's especially dependent on the size of the company that the quote came from. 

This is a prime example of why I make my own custom sized tanks . I usually end up selling them to friends, but still...


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I found a viv on craigslist after weeks of waiting!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Jelly_shrimp - check out this website:

Glasscages.com - Home


Peace,
Shawn


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got a reply and he gave me this "There are Porches and there are Hundais" ****. I simply told him 

"Well, personally, I don't like either one, I prefer a Mustang, and I can't afford it. So in return, there is affordable, and there is you, I don't like you so I get the affordable, is that easy for you to understand? Hope so, because this game's over my gloves are off. Have fun selling unreasonably expensive aquariums, because unless that was a typo and you ment $185, then I'm sorry because you're not in business! Have a bad day!"


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

AzureFrog said:


> Jelly_shrimp - check out this website:
> 
> Glasscages.com - Home
> 
> ...


They don't have the size I need, I checked there, and we have he same name haha, exept mine is spelt Sean because I'm just that cool, it sucked though because in 3rd grade I had a sub call be see-an as in the color but with an "ee" some not an "i" sound.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Marinarawr said:


> I do see where you're coming from jubjub. I suppose it's especially dependent on the size of the company that the quote came from.
> 
> This is a prime example of why I make my own custom sized tanks . I usually end up selling them to friends, but still...


Sorry to triple post, but all the "big" aquarium companies have switched to acrylic because it's better for fish tanks, but it's a slippery shampoo bottle for vivs. (meaning it sucks because slippery shampoo bottles suck because they slip out your hands) bad annalogy I know.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang.... I think I would've been a little more... diplomatic myself. I don't know that it's his fault that he would have to shut down his industry to make the custom tank.... But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

........Craigslist.....not just for escorts anymore 

Send out 10 offers for tanks.....50 cents / Gallon.

Should get one or 2 responses or better yet...post a wanted add.

and sit back and wait.

got a 120 gallon for 50 bucks that way.....took a little while, but time is your friend anyway.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> ........Craigslist.....not just for escorts anymore
> QUOTE]
> 
> haha


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> ........Craigslist.....not just for escorts anymore
> 
> Send out 10 offers for tanks.....50 cents / Gallon.
> 
> ...


I did a wanted ad, I was getting about 2 responce every 10mins for about 30mins, then I got 2 overnight. Only about 3 were good. I got this responce from someone, it kinda creeped me out *shudder*

"I have what your looking for Give us a call and we will work it out
XXX-XXX-XXXX *their number*
Roggy"

Yeah, that kinda scared me, I told him/her (Roggy is hard to tell) that you need to give me a little more info, I didn't get a reply...by the way the account name was "yumfun" I kinda used my immagination...untill I got scared, then I hid in a corner crying holding a teddy bear telling myself it was all a lie, and that it wasn't happening I then cried myself to sleep using the natural heat of my tears instead of blanket worrying if they saw me getting my blanket the would come for me!!! AAHHH!!!!!11eleven!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL

Ok....Where is that "best of Dendroboard" or "Best Quotes thread" ??????

Gentlemen, we have a winner


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> LOL
> 
> Ok....Where is that "best of Dendroboard" or "Best Quotes thread" ??????
> 
> Gentlemen, we have a winner


Thats either one: an insult based on my last post, or two: an insult or ompliment based on my second to last post (the novel)


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Either way with your response I would have deleted it. YOUR obviously not the customer he is looking for anyways. In my mind as a salesperson, you just wasted my time. 

( I think you could relate it to a small mom/pop garage vs the dealer. Yeah the dealer charges crazy prices. I am not going to "blow up" on the dealer, I will simply take my business elsewhere. You as a consumer have that choice.)

Philsuma - that is a good one ! and I have been throwing them out there with a few response, not positive, but responses, if they want it gone bad enough they will sell.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Dragas said:


> Either way with your response I would have deleted it. YOUR obviously not the customer he is looking for anyways. In my mind as a salesperson, you just wasted my time.
> 
> ( I think you could relate it to a small mom/pop garage vs the dealer. Yeah the dealer charges crazy prices. I am not going to "blow up" on the dealer, I will simply take my business elsewhere. You as a consumer have that choice.)
> 
> Philsuma - that is a good one ! and I have been throwing them out there with a few response, not positive, but responses, if they want it gone bad enough they will sell.


Yes, I do have that choice, and the first time, I held back a lot of what I wanted to say, but with the smartass BS he gave me the second time, that took me to my limit, I would have hit guy square in the face if he said that to me.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have this excellent mental image of Jelly Shrimp going to a pawn shop in Jersey City in order to complete his craiglist deal....


....door to Big Ed's pawn shop makes a jingle from a small bell attached to the door.

Big Ed: You the little terrarium geek kid that wanted the 100 gallon fish tank, from Craigslist.....Jello Shrimper?

Jelly Shrimp: Yep. I have the twenty dollars right here in my pocket, like we agreed on...and it's Jelly Shrimp by the way.

B.E: Jelly Shrimp....Jelly worm....Jelly squid...whatever. Uh, the tank is downstairs in the basement. I'll help you carry it out.

J.S: Ok (follows Big Ed downstairs).

B.E: (Whispering on cell phone) Hello Zed? The spider just caught another fly.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well this my revised post, I got in trouble for the inappropriate language so I replaced some words.

Well it's a custom aquarium shop, they don't do normal size aquariums and sometimes custom aquariums, there is no factory, they are made to order, like a high class resturaunt that you have to wait 45mins so they can make your food. And I'm not going to be diplomatic about it, I'm mad! I could buy like 8 tanks of the same size for that price! So I'm not asking of anything irregular, if this is their job, they should do it better, or not get any sales, that's what a business is; supply and demand, you sell things at the highest price that your customers will buy it, while still being competitive with other suppliers. If they want to do 8-times the proper price then I'm going to be 8-times madder! I'm not going to be diplomatic and "peak around the bush" I'm going to tell him what I mean and dangit he's either going to comply or not get a cent from me! With someone like this, you telling him/her "could you lower your price buy about $900?" doesn't get you anywhere, granted doing what I said won't help either I'm just going to light up his *** and tell him what I'm fealing rather than just saying "Hey! I don't like your prices! I'm not going to buy from you!" if I were to tell you that in this situation, honestly would you give a crap? If someone said that to me, I won't even take time out of my day to simply reply "Okay, do you think I care?" I would probably just press "delete" and go on with the rest of my day as if nothing happened, because of just that, nothing DID happen. So by being "diplomatic" as you politely christened it, you're not accomplishing anything by the means of proving to him that "your prices suck, either stop trying, or lower them, because the only thing you are doing for the world buy making your prices so high is using our tax dollars to basicly pay bills, and in the end you're just losing money!"


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I have this excellent mental image of Jelly Shrimp going to a pawn shop in Jersey City in order to complete his craiglist deal....
> 
> 
> ....door to Big Ed's pawn shop makes a jingle from a small bell attached to the door.
> ...


...s***w you..."jello scrimp" woulda been a much better name, who says "shrimper"? And if I were right behind him (it is a him right?) I would hear him, and I would notice the phone.....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jelly_shrimp said:


> ...s***w you..."jello scrimp" woulda been a much better name, who says "shrimper"?


Agreed.



Ya know I'm just funin' with ya JS


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know I'm just funin' with ya JS


I said my name was Sean earlier....


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I am having a custom made glass take built to hold water for a vivarium display measuring 6 feet long x 3 feet wide x 29 1/2" tall and it is only costing me $700. That price he quoted is ridiculous. I have also purchased several othwer aquariums glass and acrylic ranging in size from 30 gallon to 270g. The 270g acrylic tank with custom overflows only cost me $1200.

As for the $700 stand. I make stand and one approx the size you are wanting I would charge approx $275 unfinished or $350 finished.



Just my two cents from years of experience buying custom tanks.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> I am having a custom made glass take built to hold water for a vivarium display measuring 6 feet long x 3 feet wide x 29 1/2" tall and it is only costing me $700. That price he quoted is ridiculous. I have also purchased several othwer aquariums glass and acrylic ranging in size from 30 gallon to 270g. The 270g acrylic tank with custom overflows only cost me $1200.
> 
> As for the $700 stand. I make stand and one approx the size you are wanting I would charge approx $275 unfinished or $350 finished.
> 
> ...


You came REALLY close to stealing my name even tho you joined 3 years ago, you just joined my HATE LIST!!!! Nah just kiddin. Glad to know I'm not allone with the whole WTF! price.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

This post hasn't even been up for an hour and it already has 179 views, is this really that much of a controversial subject???


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> I have this excellent mental image of Jelly Shrimp going to a pawn shop in Jersey City in order to complete his craiglist deal....
> 
> 
> ....door to Big Ed's pawn shop makes a jingle from a small bell attached to the door.
> ...


As soon as Zed gets here, the party can begin...

On topic, for a custom, one-off tank that size, I really can't see anyone justifying asking more than $400. Even with an elaborate, euro style venting system, it's just not that much work. 
However, I'm not sure it warranted the tact of your emails.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I deliberetly sent emails like that, because like I said, could I ask him to lower his/her price by like $600? No, so I showed him how stupidly expensive his prices were by "screaming" at him. And in no way am I saying it's profesional (can't even spell it) but it was what was needed, to show him how stupid he/she's being.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyas,

On an aside, I was pricing out pieces of glass from a well known chain that sells it for autos and home. I'm getting a little upset at the prices I'm finding and realizing that some people can simply get cheaper class by ordering more at a time or by going somewhere else.

Does anyone know where I can get cheap 3/16" glass? The vivs I'm trying to put together are extaordinarily expensive just due to raw glass cost (at least where I'm trying to buy it from).

-Nish


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

call every glass shop in driving distance. they wont be making enough money off you to matter to them so you'll just have to hope you find someone thats nice


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

If the guy is a custom tank builder then I can see two reasons why he might charge that much for a tank.
1) His tanks are incredibly nice and he normally deals with people willing to pay that much for them.
2) He didn't want to do your tank in the first place. It takes the same time to build a small tank as a big tank and he makes his money on the labor not the materials.

Either way he probably got a good laugh at your rant.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

phender said:


> If the guy is a custom tank builder then I can see two reasons why he might charge that much for a tank.
> 1) His tanks are incredibly nice and he normally deals with people willing to pay that much for them.
> 2) He didn't want to do your tank in the first place. It takes the same time to build a small tank as a big tank and he makes his money on the labor not the materials.
> 
> Either way he probably got a good laugh at your rant.


Well good, I like making people laugh. I would've done it anyway, that's like saying, no to 5 ones, but yes to one 5.


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased a custom made viv from this place and it was a horrible experience. I had to bite my tounge until I got the problem resoved. You must have dealt with the owner 

I could not believe want came out of this persons mouth even with an obviously error on his part in the construction. I was nice all the way through the process but I was astounded at what I heard come out of a business owners mouth.

If anyone does place an order with this company, PM me and I will give you some advice.

NOT a PLEASENT, experience i'm telling you. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Fyre said:


> I purchased a custom made viv from this place and it was a horrible experience. I had to bite my tounge until I got the problem resoved. You must have dealt with the owner
> 
> I could not believe want came out of this persons mouth even with an obviously error on his part in the construction. I was nice all the way through the process but I was astounded at what I heard come out of a business owners mouth.
> 
> ...


Finally somebody has first hand experience with this guy! First of all, it said I should get a reply in 24-48 hours, it took 5 days! Thats 120 hours!


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Jelly - Dont take this the wrong way but you handled the matter like an immature little child so to give you the benefit of the doubt, I will assume you are one. You dont like his price, say no thank you, and move on with your life. Even your first reply to him, before he said anything to you about Porsches was already rude on your part. He has the right to charge what he wants. If you think its too high, you have the option of asking him politely why his price is much higher than others you've been quoted, and see what his reason is, or move on to another business. End of story.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a rip i got a 24 inch cube custom for 40 pound


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jejton said:


> Jelly - Dont take this the wrong way but you handled the matter like an immature little child so to give you the benefit of the doubt, I will assume you are one. You dont like his price, say no thank you, and move on with your life. Even your first reply to him, before he said anything to you about Porsches was already rude on your part. He has the right to charge what he wants. If you think its too high, you have the option of asking him politely why his price is much higher than others you've been quoted, and see what his reason is, or move on to another business. End of story.


Well, I'm not a "little" child, I'm 14...But there is no reason he made his quote so high, AND I asked people that did buy from him first, and they said they were just like normal tanks, some even had shotty construction, and I did say that the first time, the emails I posted were the 3rd and 4th emails. The first time I asked why his quote was so incredible high (politely). He simply said, because we put time and effort into each and every tank, as if they were our own wives. I then replied "I'm glad I'm not a woman and married to you, that would be domestic violance!" Then he said there is average then exelence, and I said well, you're just the average one that prices a lot and makes people assume that you must be a good dealer. That's when the Porche vs Hundai experience kicked in, I personally think he's just a jack***.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

fraser2009 said:


> what a rip i got a 24 inch cube custom for 40 pound


Well, that makes sence because they're all ther same size. How much is a pound is U.S. currency?

*edit* I just used my currency converter.
40 British Pound = 58.2960 US Dollar


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Have to remember that they are charging labor, use of tools, etc. someone already probably said that but it is always good to shop around, but I always DIY in this fashion always cheaper. Now reading your post it seems that it is a bit extreme and expensive. Good eye to look out for price gauging. LOL


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

atlfrog said:


> Have to remember that they are charging labor, use of tools, etc. someone already probably said that but it is always good to shop around, but I always DIY in this fashion always cheaper. Now reading your post it seems that it is a bit extreme and expensive. Good eye to look out for price gauging. LOL


Lol thanks, but I couldn't do a DIY, I'd be to paranoyed that I messed up somewhere, and after the paranoya, I'd have to tear (spelt right???) down the entire room because of the mess haha. Well, I did find a buch of good offeres on graigslit, like a 30gal for only $20, a hexagon with stand no price just sent one email, I replied but didn't get a responce?!?!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

How do I get a sig? I went to the about me section, I can edit my bio, hobbies, location, and one other thing, but no signature! I don't know where to go to edit it...


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Sorry to triple post, but all the "big" aquarium companies have switched to acrylic because it's better for fish tanks, but it's a slippery shampoo bottle for vivs. (meaning it sucks because slippery shampoo bottles suck because they slip out your hands) bad annalogy I know.


I've read through this entire thread and can't believe what I've read. Being in this business and working with the "big" aquarium makers on a daily basis I find it really funny the misinformation that is being thrown about. No, the "big" makers are almost exclusively glass.(all-glass/oceanic, dsa, das, perfecto, aqueon....) Acrylic has so many issues, especially with the larger custom tanks that they have no interest. I won't get into the multitude of reasons now since I'm on my phone. I agree that the price can be beat with other makers, but you don't know the operational costs of the maker you went to so you should have done the mature thing and moved on. 

On a side note, the banter with Phil has been funny.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Well, I deliberetly sent emails like that, because like I said, could I ask him to lower his/her price by like $600? No, so I showed him how stupidly expensive his prices were by "screaming" at him. And in no way am I saying it's profesional (can't even spell it) but it was what was needed, to show him how stupid he/she's being.


I don't think you showed him how stupid his prices were ...

____
Jim


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Lol thanks, but I couldn't do a DIY, I'd be to paranoyed that I messed up somewhere, and after the paranoya, I'd have to tear (spelt right???) down the entire room because of the mess haha. Well, I did find a buch of good offeres on graigslit, like a 30gal for only $20, a hexagon with stand no price just sent one email, I replied but didn't get a responce?!?!


You have to remember Craigslist are filled with great offers and people jump on them like they do Ebay! So keep looking and keep sending the emails and someone will have it. I do this all the time with tanks and what not. Well there's always a cheaper way but don't be too paranoid or shy to do anything, that's where the real experience comes from. If you don't try, you don't learn. Just make sure when it comes to animals that you are doing the research and not setting yourself up to fail, but if you do your research on everything anyway you be alright and be surprised what you can do.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I've read through this entire thread and can't believe what I've read. Being in this business and working with the "big" aquarium makers on a daily basis I find it really funny the misinformation that is being thrown about. No, the "big" makers are almost exclusively glass.(all-glass/oceanic, dsa, das, perfecto, aqueon....) Acrylic has so many issues, especially with the larger custom tanks that they have no interest. I won't get into the multitude of reasons now since I'm on my phone. I agree that the price can be beat with other makers, but you don't know the operational costs of the maker you went to so you should have done the mature thing and moved on.
> 
> On a side note, the banter with Phil has been funny.


Really? Do a custom aquarium search on google, tell me the ratio of glass to acrylic! And I was mature at first, then he started giving me all this BS about how good they do, when their aquariums look like all the others if not worse. So don't give that crap. If they put all this work into it, make them better than all the others. And most sites make big 500gal+ aquariums with acrylic, they use it because it can be molded into almost any size unlike glass, and because its clearer (so they say).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sean,

Was this custom inquiry for your first dart frog viv?

What is your target species of frog and how many are you looking to get?


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Most glass tanks companies do not make tanks larger then approx 215 gallons. Acrylic is almost exclusivly used in all large aquarium builds. The only issue with acrylic is it is softer then glass so more care needs to be taken when cleaning it. Acrylic is lighter, has more potential for oddly shaped and large designs. Can be drilled(does not need to be tempered), it is more clear then the glass that is used in standard builds(not including the very expensive starfire glass), is a better temperature regulator/insulator, and is less expensive. How about Tenecor, aquaticcustomdesigns, fishtanksdirect, acrylicaquariums.com, aquariumsource.com, just to name a few.

Here is an example from a simple search of glasscages.com for a glass tank:
270g Wide 96 x 36 x 17 Tall $1250 

I currently have a glass custom build being worked on for an approx 320g vivarium that will only cost me $700 built, taxes, delivered. I previously bought (8) 29g tanks from them a few months ago and was impressed with the quality, service, and price so I went back for the big boy. I hope to have it around May 1st!!!


I personally like glass simply because I do not have to be nearly as careful cleaning it.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Really? Do a custom aquarium search on google, tell me the ratio of glass to acrylic! And I was mature at first, then he started giving me all this BS about how good they do, when their aquariums look like all the others if not worse. So don't give that crap. If they put all this work into it, make them better than all the others. And most sites make big 500gal+ aquariums with acrylic, they use it because it can be molded into almost any size unlike glass, and because its clearer (so they say).


Maturity is measured by the complete actions of the individual. Take it as a life lesson. You could have presented your arguement in a much more mature way regardless of how he responded back to you.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> Maturity is measured by the complete actions of the individual. Take it as a life lesson. You could have presented your arguement in a much more mature way regardless of how he responded back to you.


But did I? (according to you) NO! And I'd much appreciate it if you'd stop trying to tell me how to live my life, and go live your own. Thank you.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Sean,
> 
> Was this custom inquiry for your first dart frog viv?
> 
> What is your target species of frog and how many are you looking to get?


Azures, 2-3. And yes it was, it was a just taking a shot, because searching on craigslist, I haven't gotten ONE SINGLE RESULT for "vivarium" in the past month! And the wanted section here is practically useless (to me because me add has been there for a week and I get like 8-9 views a day) and searching terrariums DOES get me somewhere but the results never have stands, and if they do it costs like $185, aquariums are usually either 60g+ or 10g...and have all the fish, the wrong size (it has to be 18 long so I can have 3 (I want to have have at least 2 diff species and a grow out tank) (and between 25-35g or more but it has to be under 24in width to fit throught door, and 26in tall or I can't reach)), and stuff included, so narrowing that down, only about 10% of results are what I need, and I have sifted through them all to get 2 good ones. And of those 2, one stopped replying (told me it was hex, and daughter thought it was 2ft wide, and really tall...also never gave me a price...) the other one doesn't come with a stand, and the person has no clue what he/she is talking about. *sigh* another week or two and I'll have 4-6 more results, and 3-5 bad ones. It's like looking for state quarters that you need...Keep in mind being only 14 and only getting $40 allowance a month (too young to get a job) I can't get the huge 65gal tanks that gost $850! And I got quotes from other places saying that it would cost me $225 to get the same size tank. I plan on saving my money once I get my frogs and everything is all set up to get an amphibian license so I can legally sell my tad and hatchlings and such.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Keep in mind being only 14 and only getting $40 allowance a month (too young to get a job) I can't get the huge 65gal tanks that gost $850! And I got quotes from other places saying that it would cost me $225 to get the same size tank.



Then stop dwelling on this one experience and get a tank from someone who quoted you a better price.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> Then stop dwelling on this one experience and get a tank from someone who quoted you a better price.


I did, everyone keeps posting about it, so I reply, I'm not till complaining, I'm answering other people and repsonding to others that post about it.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Okay here is the dealio boys and girls. I've already had to pull four posts and give infractions because people seem to have difficulty remembering the terms of the UA about things like obscene language, insulting one another etc. There are a half dozen other posts in this thread that are very borderline at best. 

So simply put, clean it up or its moving on out.

Bill


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Really? Do a custom aquarium search on google, tell me the ratio of glass to acrylic! And I was mature at first, then he started giving me all this BS about how good they do, when their aquariums look like all the others if not worse. So don't give that crap. If they put all this work into it, make them better than all the others. And most sites make big 500gal+ aquariums with acrylic, they use it because it can be molded into almost any size unlike glass, and because its clearer (so they say).


Unfortunately, the only thing gained by doing such a search is finding startup and smaller companies that are working with acrylic based on it's ease to work with. A glass tank can be made in nearly every shape that an acrylic tank can be made. There are a few exceptions to this, but not many. Acrylic is a bit clearer to the trained eye then standard aquarium glass, but not starfire glass. In our show room we have two tanks that are identical with the exception of one having starfire glass and 95% of the people cannot tell the difference. The clarity issue it typcally a mute point.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> Unfortunately, the only thing gained by doing such a search is finding startup and smaller companies that are working with acrylic based on it's ease to work with. A glass tank can be made in nearly every shape that an acrylic tank can be made. There are a few exceptions to this, but not many. Acrylic is a bit clearer to the trained eye then standard aquarium glass, but now starfire glass. In our show room we have two tanks that are identical with the exception of one having starfire glass and 95% of the people cannot tell the difference. The clarity issue it typcally a mute point.


I guess that's just one of the many things acrylic sites say are just so much better!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> Most glass tanks companies do not make tanks larger then approx 215 gallons. Acrylic is almost exclusivly used in all large aquarium builds. The only issue with acrylic is it is softer then glass so more care needs to be taken when cleaning it. Acrylic is lighter, has more potential for oddly shaped and large designs. Can be drilled(does not need to be tempered), it is more clear then the glass that is used in standard builds(not including the very expensive starfire glass), is a better temperature regulator/insulator, and is less expensive. How about Tenecor, aquaticcustomdesigns, fishtanksdirect, acrylicaquariums.com, aquariumsource.com, just to name a few.
> 
> Here is an example from a simple search of glasscages.com for a glass tank:
> 270g Wide 96 x 36 x 17 Tall $1250
> ...


I agree with you about Tenecor being a rather large acrylic specialty company, but as I stated in a response to Sean, most are small operations. Your comment about most companies not making larger then 215g tanks is very untrue as well. One of the biggest reasons that people go with acrylic over glass on large aquarium builds is weight. Typically prices are actually pretty similar between the two. Acrylic has a few issues that are problems especially in setups that people do with the larger tanks. The scratches being the number 1 issue. Even fish swimming along acrylic can put huge scratches into the surface of the tank with acrylic. Another huge issue is what many in the business refer to as the "pot belly" syndrome. Look at nearly all typically made large acrylic tanks and you will see the large bulge in the tank. Some makers do a better job then others with this, but there is no real solution and all acrylic tanks have at least a small one. I've been in the aquarium industry for over 20 years so I've heard all of the pros and cons of each material. I always love to sell people large custom acrylic tanks after I've tried to sway them away from one because I usually get to sell them another glass tank to replace it with a few years later Now that's good for business!


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> You find that unreasonable because your not in the industry. For starters, the glass panes would be hand cut. They would also be a thicker glass that would safely hold the water load its designed for. For many companies, that size tank is far from a standard size and they have to shut down the entire production line and you have to pay for the loss in production which is figured into the quote amount. Yes hagen and zoomed can make these tanks cheap, but they are using much cheaper materials and they are precut pieces made for assembly on their production line. With aquariums, the word "custom" is slang for "$".




Naw, thats pretty much ridiculous. Glass cages would do that for $120 or so. Miracles, or the real nice guys, might do $300. $1000 is ludicrous.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> Naw, thats pretty much ridiculous. Glass cages would do that for $120 or so. Miracles, or the real nice guys, might do $300. $1000 is ludicrous.


I agree that it is a high quote. I've actually put in for a quote for the dimensions that he's wanting with the cheapest of the "big" companies, but didn't get a response back yet today. I imagine I'll get it tomorrow. He should have gone to an aquarium shop and had them send out the dimensions to all of the manufacturers to get the best price. The issue here is probably the materials being used by the company that quoted him. Many of the nicer manufactures will only build with certain thickness glass that for a vivarium is way overkill. To get a quote from a company like that is going to give you a very expensive build. It's all relative in that you get what you pay for. I personally feel he'd be better off looking on craigslist to find a good match that may accomodate his budget.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> i agree that it is a high quote. I've actually put in for a quote for the dimensions that he's wanting with the cheapest of the "big" companies, but didn't get a response back yet today. I imagine i'll get it tomorrow. He should have gone to an aquarium shop and had them send out the dimensions to all of the manufacturers to get the best price. The issue here is probably the materials being used by the company that quoted him. Many of the nicer manufactures will only build with certain thickness glass that for a vivarium is way overkill. To get a quote from a company like that is going to give you a very expensive build. It's all relative in that you get what you pay for. I personally feel he'd be better off looking on craigslist to find a good match that may accomodate his budget.


*okay to you and everyone else that has recommended craigslist!!! For the umptinth time, i went to craigslist already and got a bunch of offers already!!!!!*


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jellyman said:


> Most glass tanks companies do not make tanks larger then approx 215 gallons. Acrylic is almost exclusivly used in all large aquarium builds.


I worked in the pet industry for a number of years and I can also say that this is really not true.. 
The glass tank companies typically make tanks smaller than 215 gallons because there isn't a lot of demand for larger tanks in the typical home. Part of the reason for this is that larger aquariums may require a inspection of the location by a structural engineer to make sure that not only can the floor support that much weight in one location for a long time but to make sure that the area will not settle causing the tank to crack and leak all over the place. 
Most of the major companies will happily manufacture an enclosure larger than 300 gallons but frieght is going to be expensive unless you can get it delivered along with a large delivery to a big pet store or other location. 
I have worked at places where glass aquariums as large as 3000 gallons were ordered and delivered for either special order customers or display purposes in the store itself. 

I personally am not a fan of large acrylic tanks due to the problem of scratching.. scratches by animals, scratches from tank decorations (like say removing a branch or installing a branch) or removing algae.... 

As a final comment, using a web search on which is for sale doesn't prove which is actually more common... it could be due to multiple other issues such as marketing effort, more people getting rid of acrylics due to disliking the scratches or multiple other reasons. 

Some comments, 

Ed


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Ed said:


> I worked in the pet industry for a number of years and I can also say that this is really not true..
> The glass tank companies typically make tanks smaller than 215 gallons because there isn't a lot of demand for larger tanks in the typical home. Part of the reason for this is that larger aquariums may require a inspection of the location by a structural engineer to make sure that not only can the floor support that much weight in one location for a long time but to make sure that the area will not settle causing the tank to crack and leak all over the place.
> Most of the major companies will happily manufacture an enclosure larger than 300 gallons but frieght is going to be expensive unless you can get it delivered along with a large delivery to a big pet store or other location.
> I have worked at places where glass aquariums as large as 3000 gallons were ordered and delivered for either special order customers or display purposes in the store itself.
> ...


Ed,
That is not true. An engineer inspection has really nothing to do with the weight of the actual tank whether it is acrylic or glass. It has to do with the weight of the water that will be filling the tank. The weight of the tank is minimal compared to the weight of the water. Both acrylic tanks and glass tanks need to be a on a solid foundation because glass tanks can/will crack and acrylic tanks can/will blow out at the seams if not level. 

You are correct that most of the larger manufacturers will build larger custom tanks but their standard sizes typically only get as big as 215-240 gallons due to excessive weight due to such large thicknesses of glass needed whereas standard size acrylic tanks are easily 270g and up. There are also alot more small time acrylic tank makers then glass tank makers. Yes there are some places that have 3000g displays but the vast majority of large displays in zoos, aquariums, and theme parks are made of acrylic. 

I am also not a fan of acrylic for the sole reason of how easy it is to scratch. One small grain of sand from your reef tank can put a scratch in the tank. I have had large glass and acrylic tanks and even for all the positives of the acrylic I still would go glass simply because it is nerve racking trying to clean the front panel of a reef tank.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Jellyman said:


> Ed,
> That is not true. An engineer inspection has really nothing to do with the weight of the actual tank whether it is acrylic or glass. It has to do with the weight of the water that will be filling the tank. The weight of the tank is minimal compared to the weight of the water. Both acrylic tanks and glass tanks need to be a on a solid foundation because glass tanks can/will crack and acrylic tanks can/will blow out at the seams if not level.
> 
> You are correct that most of the larger manufacturers will build larger custom tanks but their standard sizes typically only get as big as 215-240 gallons due to excessive weight due to such large thicknesses of glass needed whereas standard size acrylic tanks are easily 270g and up. There are also alot more small time acrylic tank makers then glass tank makers. Yes there are some places that have 3000g displays but the vast majority of large displays in zoos, aquariums, and theme parks are made of acrylic.
> ...


Yep, I know all about scratches, my buddy was making an acrylic reef tank, had it on its side cuz he was fixing a leak on the bottom, well he went in the living room, came back and saw his cat trying to get a toy ball out of the corner, scratching it all up. The corner look like somebody took sandpaper to it, thankfully it was a back corner, and the live rock covered it up!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jellyman said:


> Ed,
> That is not true. An engineer inspection has really nothing to do with the weight of the actual tank whether it is acrylic or glass. It has to do with the weight of the water that will be filling the tank. The weight of the tank is minimal compared to the weight of the water. Both acrylic tanks and glass tanks need to be a on a solid foundation because glass tanks can/will crack and acrylic tanks can/will blow out at the seams if not level.
> .


When looking at loads, you have to consider total potential load (or so it was explained to me when I was helping install huge (300 gallon plus) aquaria into private residences, resterants and pet stores (the largest was a 3000 gallon Oceanic Aquarium in a pet store)), so while the weight of the glass is minimal in a ratio of water + decorations, its part of the total load and given that large glass aquaria weigh as much as 4 to 10 times what the same sized acrylic tend to weigh, its something that has to be taken into consideration. 
You are correct that it is minimal when compared to say the weight of the water but it can add significantly to the total weight so the engineering of the supporting floor and underneath may have to be be inspected to see if it can support the total weight. 

I can say that a number of Zoos that used acrylic enclosures for large exhibits tend to regret it fairly quickly as the acrylic rapidly gets scratched on both sides (from the public banging on the glass with everything from baby bottles to rings) and the animals on the other side (and this doesn't even count cleaning, decorating or algae removal). 


Ed


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I cant believe this thread still has legs ... I ask in the humblest way .. Will a Mod kill this thread please..

Dan


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

RecycledAgain said:


> I cant believe this thread still has legs ... I ask in the humblest way .. Will a Mod kill this thread please..
> 
> Dan


Is there a prob with having a NORMAL convorsation?


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> I agree that it is a high quote. I've actually put in for a quote for the dimensions that he's wanting with the cheapest of the "big" companies, but didn't get a response back yet today. I imagine I'll get it tomorrow. He should have gone to an aquarium shop and had them send out the dimensions to all of the manufacturers to get the best price. The issue here is probably the materials being used by the company that quoted him. Many of the nicer manufactures will only build with certain thickness glass that for a vivarium is way overkill. To get a quote from a company like that is going to give you a very expensive build. It's all relative in that you get what you pay for. I personally feel he'd be better off looking on craigslist to find a good match that may accomodate his budget.



You could do 1/2" starfire, and its still going to come out less than 500. Its not materials, the shop just doesn't want to do the job.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ed said:


> When looking at loads, you have to consider total potential load (or so it was explained to me when I was helping install huge (300 gallon plus) aquaria into private residences, resterants and pet stores (the largest was a 3000 gallon Oceanic Aquarium in a pet store)), so while the weight of the glass is minimal in a ratio of water + decorations, its part of the total load and given that large glass aquaria weigh as much as 4 to 10 times what the same sized acrylic tend to weigh, its something that has to be taken into consideration.
> You are correct that it is minimal when compared to say the weight of the water but it can add significantly to the total weight so the engineering of the supporting floor and underneath may have to be be inspected to see if it can support the total weight.
> 
> I can say that a number of Zoos that used acrylic enclosures for large exhibits tend to regret it fairly quickly as the acrylic rapidly gets scratched on both sides (from the public banging on the glass with everything from baby bottles to rings) and the animals on the other side (and this doesn't even count cleaning, decorating or algae removal).
> ...


Most people that go acrylic tend to regret it. It's pretty funny how alluring they are at first that people just ignore your warnings. And don't forget the fisheyes that tend to be produced many times that you try and repair the scratches on the tanks!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Is there a prob with having a NORMAL convorsation?


 
If Bill said a bunch of posts had to be removed from this thread... than this thread has bcome a little far off the normal conversation chart....


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> You are correct that most of the larger manufacturers will build larger custom tanks but their standard sizes typically only get as big as 215-240 gallons due to excessive weight due to such large thicknesses of glass needed whereas standard size acrylic tanks are easily 270g and up.


Thats not really why the big guys don't do 200+ gallon tanks. Its got nothing to do with weight. They don't make tanks like that because they wouldn't sell enough of them to turn a profit on them. They make their money selling millions of 55s and 75s. 


Aqueon is now making a standard 320


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't believe a rant about custom building prices , that involves why Craig's list doesn't have what you want, that evolves into the load bearing dynamics of an acrylic tank as opposed to the load bearing dynamics on glass tanks and the weight factor on floors has much to do with a buddy with a cat in a tank scratching plastic.

Please ,,,

Dan


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> Thats not really why the big guys don't do 200+ gallon tanks. Its got nothing to do with weight. They don't make tanks like that because they wouldn't sell enough of them to turn a profit on them. They make their money selling millions of 55s and 75s.
> 
> 
> Aqueon is now making a standard 320


Not to mention the millions of 10g tanks that companies like all-glass, perfecto and aqueon have sold. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Ed said:


> I can say that a number of Zoos that used acrylic enclosures for large exhibits tend to regret it fairly quickly as the acrylic rapidly gets scratched on both sides (from the public banging on the glass with everything from baby bottles to rings) and the animals on the other side (and this doesn't even count cleaning, decorating or algae removal).
> 
> 
> Ed


I totally agree on this point. That is why I recently took down my 270g reef. I just hated trying to keep the acrylic clean and not scratch it all up. I recomend glass tanks whenever possible now. I am currently selling off all my acrylic tanks and replacing them with glass.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> Most people that go acrylic tend to regret it. It's pretty funny how alluring they are at first that people just ignore your warnings. And don't forget the fisheyes that tend to be produced many times that you try and repair the scratches on the tanks!


I went with acrylic for my 270g reef because there were no local glass tank makers. I regret I did and wish I would have paid the extra $300 or so to have one made somewhere else and shipped to me.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

this thread is was to long and I just read the first couple pages. BUT I got a tank around 90g from Twin Oaks for under 200$!!!! With sliding doors and glass hinged tops! Most places charge way to damn much for tanks but Twin Oaks always seem to have very good prices.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

RecycledAgain said:


> I don't believe a rant about custom building prices , that involves why Craig's list doesn't have what you want, that evolves into the load bearing dynamics of an acrylic tank as opposed to the load bearing dynamics on glass tanks and the weight factor on floors has much to do with a buddy with a cat in a tank scratching plastic.
> 
> Please ,,,
> 
> Dan


He mentioned that it scratches easily, I was proving his point, and the weight has to do with the difference between the two.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention the other day that I got a quote from Oceanview aquariums last week for the dimensions that you are wanting and they replied back with a quote of $179 w/glass top.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I forgot to mention the other day that I got a quote from Oceanview aquariums last week for the dimensions that you are wanting and they replied back with a quote of $179 w/glass top.


Point made, the guy's quote was bogus!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I know this is off topic, but guess what?! I'M GOING TO FLORIDA!!! I FINALLY GET TO SEE MY MOM!!! WAAAHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why in the heck would you post your good news on this bad news topic?

Put it in the Lounge Dude!

Glad to hear you're going to see your mom. If you're going to FL, take some plant (broms) money along.

s


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Scott said:


> Why in the heck would you post your good news on this bad news topic?
> 
> Put it in the Lounge Dude!
> 
> ...


Why? I get like 120 bucks from my parents! And other than that, why would I brings money to buy plants for a tank I don't have?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I have to tell you-
I just spent the last 20 minutes reading all 8 pages of this.
My thoughts are.....I will never get that 20 minutes back.

John


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hopefully this comment isn't coming out of left field, but it wouldn't surprise me that the price is so inflated, because they DO NOT want to make it. The added a PITA (Pain In The Ass) charge, because in their mind it is not worth their time. If some fool is willing to pay that outlandish price, they probably hold a party because of the cash cow they just landed.

Regardless - they lost a potential customer - one who if they had been happy with the product would have told their friends. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ditto - somehow I missed this thread was so long. 



Enlightened Rogue said:


> Well I have to tell you-
> I just spent the last 20 minutes reading all 8 pages of this.
> My thoughts are.....I will never get that 20 minutes back.
> 
> John


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

jelly_shrimp said:


> Point made, the guy's quote was bogus!


No point proven at all actually. I got two quotes from two completely different quality makers just to see the difference. The reason that Oceanview is such a cheap price is because they make a tank with the 18x18 footprint so they just had to shorten the glass to make this tank happen. They are also one of the cheapest of the "big" makers. I also got a quote from DSA which makes some of the nicest tanks on the market and their price was $650. Personally, I would buy the DSA tank for the quality and warranty alone, but that's just me. As others have stated, it sounds like the company that quoted you inflated the price since they didn't want to make it.


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> No point proven at all actually. I got two quotes from two completely different quality makers just to see the difference. The reason that Oceanview is such a cheap price is because they make a tank with the 18x18 footprint so they just had to shorten the glass to make this tank happen. They are also one of the cheapest of the "big" makers. I also got a quote from DSA which makes some of the nicest tanks on the market and their price was $650. Personally, I would buy the DSA tank for the quality and warranty alone, but that's just me. As others have stated, it sounds like the company that quoted you inflated the price since they didn't want to make it.


Well I can't pay 650. Either way (and I'm posting another thread about this becasue indeed this topic is pointless now) I just found a 50g long tank for $60 on craigslist (48" Long X 19" high X 12 1/2" Deep) and it includes a stand, but I am definately checking for leaks because it sounds too good to be true! And jubjub thank you very much, you have been a great help!


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! Why does this topic have 2,138 views?!?!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

You can always keep an eye on The Freecycle Network


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Dragas said:


> You can always keep an eye on The Freecycle Network


What the heck is that?! It sounds like bike club!


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

> It's a grassroots and entirely nonprofit movement of people who are giving (& getting) stuff for free in their own towns. It's all about reuse and keeping good stuff out of landfills. Each local group is moderated by a local volunteer (them's good people). Membership is free. To sign up, find your community by entering it into the search box above or by clicking on “Browse Groups” above the search box. Have fun!


Taken from website.


----------

